# Another Firearms Scenario



## DV_EMT (Dec 4, 2011)

Heard this happened to another crew running a few weeks back and thought I'd ask everyones opinion on the matter. Yeah, I know, another wonderful gun scenario, but its becoming more apparent that EMS is starting to have to deal with street violence.

Apparently, a person approached a rig parked out front of a SNF and complained that he felt sick and needed to go to the hospital (as he leaned in through the passenger window. The EMT told him to step back so he could get out. When the EMT started to roll up his window, the man apparently pulled a gun on the EMT's (probably thinking that they were just going to bail out).

What would you do in such a scenario?  I know more than likely, contacting dispatch for Police is probably ideal, but in the immediate sense (while at gunpoint), what would you do and how would you react?


----------



## phideux (Dec 4, 2011)

You stick a gun in my window I'm grabbing onto it, pointing it away from me and my partner, and nailing the gas. I bet you let go of it first.


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 4, 2011)

phideux said:


> You stick a gun in my window I'm grabbing onto it, pointing it away from me and my partner, and nailing the gas. I bet you let go of it first.



You pull the gun, his finger is forced to pull the trigger, a round goes flying through the cab, who knows if it'll bounce or shatter and hit you and/or your partner.  Nice. 

I'd yell "gun" to alert my partner who is hopefully ready to flee and get the heck out of Dodge.


----------



## adamjh3 (Dec 4, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> You pull the gun, his finger is forced to pull the trigger, a round goes flying through the cab, who knows if it'll bounce or shatter and hit you and/or your partner.  Nice.
> 
> I'd yell "gun" to alert my partner who is hopefully ready to flee and get the heck out of Dodge.



And then? What, wait for police? Then you become the hostage in a nice little standoff. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam Adams (Dec 4, 2011)

Is keep rolling up the window and drive away an option?


----------



## Flighteam (Dec 4, 2011)

My guess would be that the individual is possibly a junky if hes/shes is holding up the ambulance. Lets just face it, whose going to chop an ambulance and the rims are just not shinny enough. I know the alpha personality in me would like to take the gun and beat them with it, but in reality nothing on an ambulance is worth dying for. Give them what you have and let them leave.


----------



## phideux (Dec 4, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> You pull the gun, his finger is forced to pull the trigger, a round goes flying through the cab, who knows if it'll bounce or shatter and hit you and/or your partner.  Nice.
> 
> I'd yell "gun" to alert my partner who is hopefully ready to flee and get the heck out of Dodge.



Not necessarily, Basic disarming techniques apply here. If they have a revolver, if you grab the gun right, you have it locked up and it can't fire. If they have a semi-auto and you grab it right, the most they can do is get off 1 round, if they are carrying in condition 1(round chambered, safety off, ready to fire), after that one round, the gun is jammed. In one motion grab their gun and gun hand, while shoving it straight towards the windshield, you can do this and take them by surprise before they get a shot off. nail the gas and take off, they will let go. Hopefully they fall right and end up under the rear wheels so the cops can find them quick.  Better than sitting there doing nothing, waiting to get shot.


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 4, 2011)

phideux said:


> Not necessarily, Basic disarming techniques apply here. If they have a revolver, if you grab the gun right, you have it locked up and it can't fire. If they have a semi-auto and you grab it right, the most they can do is get off 1 round, if they are carrying in condition 1(round chambered, safety off, ready to fire), after that one round, the gun is jammed. In one motion grab their gun and gun hand, while shoving it straight towards the windshield, you can do this and take them by surprise before they get a shot off. nail the gas and take off, they will let go. Hopefully they fall right and end up under the rear wheels so the cops can find them quick.  Better than sitting there doing nothing, waiting to get shot.



There's a lot of chance and hoping in that scenario.

And again, I ended my post by suggesting that you and your partner leave the area, not just stick around.


----------



## bstone (Dec 4, 2011)

Shift the bus into drive and drive away while partner calls dispatch and get police.


----------



## ffmedic1629 (Dec 4, 2011)

Youtube Krav Maga to see exactly how I would react!


----------



## phideux (Dec 4, 2011)

ffmedic1629 said:


> Youtube Krav Maga to see exactly how I would react!



Exactly like I said, look at the Krav Maga carjacking defense. Redirect and attack. Grab the weapon, redirect it, control it, and drive.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 4, 2011)

*Ask your local PD.*

Quit dreaming.


----------



## DPM (Dec 4, 2011)

I can actually kill a man by looking at him. It's  much easier than all the karate slapping bollocks you lot are talking about, and you can do it sitting down


----------



## ffmedic1629 (Dec 5, 2011)

Krav works! Its simple,effective, and devastating to the attacker. Developed by Isreal special forces and still in use today. There are factors involved though, its not the tv stuff you see. If the attacker is more than an arms length away your in trouble. Also you have to look if thier finger is on the trigger. If not its an easy disarm, if it is your main concern is getting the gun pointed away from you as much as possible. It has tobe onefluid quick motion! As you rotate the gun away from yourself the trigger guard is going to break thier finger into peices and may cause the gun to fire. Expect the gun to go off hence keeping it pointed away from you. Either way id rather go down fighting then give up.


----------

